# 3.2 head on 3.6 block?



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

Does anyone have details on what is required to bold a non-FSI 3.2 head onto a 3.6 block? I know Eurospec Sports sells this config but I'm not looking for a turnkey, I'm looking to do it myself.

I found an older review article about their conversions which seems to indicate only the older 2.8 head needed modding for the 3.6 block, but it's not fully clear. I sent email to Eurospec and they basically said ship them the block and head and they'll make it work. 

There has to be someone out in the Interwebs who's done this. Anyone?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I looked into it, lots of machining of the block and head. Buy both hg and overlay them, it will give you a feel for magnitude of the changes.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Seems like it would be easier to plug the injector ports in the head, modify the intake manifold for port fuel injection, and get some custom pistons and a custom ECU tune made up.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I had a custom intake manifold made, left the injectors in the head and am running standalone. Problem with the custom tune is that the 3.6 exhaust cam and adjuster is like the mk5 r32 with different vvt range. You may be able to use a mk4 cam and gear but I haven't tried. Otherwise it could be made to work.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I looked into it, lots of machining of the block and head. Buy both hg and overlay them, it will give you a feel for magnitude of the changes.


The gaskets don't tell the whole story. On the 3.2 the gaskets have smaller holes than the head, I assume to limit flow around the cooled longer runners. The only way to tell for certain is to have a 3.2 head AND a 3.6 block and possibly both gaskets.

The only article I read on the swap said the old 2.8head/3.6 block took lots of machining, but the 3.2H/3.6B did not. Eurospec said they could do the head work AND that it was 'reversible'. But I've yet to find actual details of the work involved or even pics of the block/head side by side.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

zippy_109 said:


> The gaskets don't tell the whole story. On the 3.2 the gaskets have smaller holes than the head, I assume to limit flow around the cooled longer runners. The only way to tell for certain is to have a 3.2 head AND a 3.6 block and possibly both gaskets.
> 
> The only article I read on the swap said the old 2.8head/3.6 block took lots of machining, but the 3.2H/3.6B did not. Eurospec said they could do the head work AND that it was 'reversible'. But I've yet to find actual details of the work involved or even pics of the block/head side by side.


Nothing? I can't find any details anywhere, other than the unhelpful, "it's hard."


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The gaskets show exactly how hard it is for the layman. The rest the machine shop needs to deal with.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The gaskets show exactly how hard it is for the layman. The rest the machine shop needs to deal with.


Sorry, but I disagree. The 3.2 gasket isn't even an exact hole-to-hole lineup on the 3.2 head. So please, I'm not asking if it's hard. Or even want a count of people who believe it is hard. I'd like to find out who has done it and what is required.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

The FSI VR6s has a MASSIVE oil return passage on the "front" (between the accessories and the flywheel) which the 24Vs do not have. That is the major difference.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

zippy_109 said:


> Sorry, but I disagree. The 3.2 gasket isn't even an exact hole-to-hole lineup on the 3.2 head. So please, I'm not asking if it's hard. Or even want a count of people who believe it is hard. I'd like to find out who has done it and what is required.


How do you disagree? You are the original poster who is asking the question. Paul has a crap ton of experience with this sort of thing, which is much more than you do at this point in time. Please don't alienate those who are actually trying to help you. :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nater often wonders why I collect headgaskets.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Nater often wonders why I collect headgaskets.


Still wondering


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I could easily take a picture of both headgaskets. Thats why.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I could easily take a picture of both headgaskets. Thats why.


Can you send me a pic of both of them on top of each other?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I could.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I could.


Cool. Thanks


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Nater often wonders why I collect headgaskets.





Paul, get the Porsche 3.2 VR6 headgasket. The part # and price are different. (substantially CHEAPER) I'm intrigued to see if there are actual differences.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

nater said:


> How do you disagree? You are the original poster who is asking the question. Paul has a crap ton of experience with this sort of thing, which is much more than you do at this point in time. Please don't alienate those who are actually trying to help you. :thumbup:


Saying "it's hard" doesn't help at all.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Tonysvdub (May 23, 2004)

Machine head to accept the block









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonysvdub (May 23, 2004)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

There we go!! Thank you for posting these pics! So it looks like some of the passages are welded. It also looks like a significant amount of material is added to the outside dimension of the head on the intake side. After I'm guessing the surface needs to be decked. Clearly this is all performed on a fully disassembled head.

Again, great info, thanks!! The head in the pic looks like those may not be stock valves? The exhaust ports (what can be seen) look ported and polished as well. Nice looking piece! All of which most likely should be done to help the 3.2 head breath for the 3.6.

I wish I would have explored this path before dumping a ton of $$ into my existing head.  - +1mm in/out valves, PP, ceramic coated combustion chambers, valve faces, exhaust valve skirts and runners, WPC treated valve stems and cams. It could still be done on this head, but the cambers would need recoating which means valve seats cleaned up after.

I do have another 3.2 head here. Maybe I can start all over again. :screwy: 

Hell, it's only $$. :thumb up: And considering how much I've dumped into suspension this year already, this may just get lost in the noise. :face palm:

BTW, who did this work?


----------



## Tonysvdub (May 23, 2004)

I cant take credit for this; check out golf 1 r38 on facebook.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

jddaigle said:


> Seems like it would be easier to plug the injector ports in the head, modify the intake manifold for port fuel injection, and get some custom pistons and a custom ECU tune made up.





need_a_VR6 said:


> I had a custom intake manifold made, left the injectors in the head and am running standalone. Problem with the custom tune is that the 3.6 exhaust cam and adjuster is like the mk5 r32 with different vvt range. You may be able to use a mk4 cam and gear but I haven't tried. Otherwise it could be made to work.


This is somewhat of the approach I was going with the exception I was going to try to run the FSI and a secondary injection system as well. For the amount amount of work that's needed to fit a 3.2 head it seems to me that those cycles could be spent better elsewhere. If fsi/secondary fueling doesn't pan out I was curious if something could be done with the mk4 cam setup.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

Looks great! ..and I agree. It's more than just a little machining. Welding and machining. But since I already have a metric ass-ton of money into my 3.2 head, I'll stick with the 3.2 top and bottom while it holds up.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

I did "3.6 fsi head on 3.2 block" over 2 years ago. This is not rocket science. You does not need big name company to do that. It bolts right on. The only issue are some extra holes to deal with.
Now I'm working on R30 with 3.6 head. The big advantage of the head is the port size ... it flows way better than 3.2


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

Apsik said:


> I did "3.6 fsi head on 3.2 block" over 2 years ago. This is not rocket science. You does not need big name company to do that. It bolts right on. The only issue are some extra holes to deal with.
> Now I'm working on R30 with 3.6 head. The big advantage of the head is the port size ... it flows way better than 3.2


Back from the dead.. Please post an update!


----------



## KoolTrix (Feb 6, 2007)

bump.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I’ll bump your bump. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmanR36 (Dec 17, 2021)

Any update!!

Is there any way to install indirect injection style on VR6 3.6 with calibrated MED 7.1 ??!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There is likely a way to use a mk5 r32 ecu and injectors. Its the only port inj version that uses the same exhaust vvt as the 3.6. Have to built a port injection manifold and modify the cam sensor plugs, vvt solenoids, etc.


----------

